# Where to run wires



## pat99 (Jan 8, 2009)

Im putting subs in my goat and i was just wondering where to run the wires up because i didnt see any screws in the plastic floor trim. its an 04
thanks


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

If you pull the head rest up in the back seat, and pull the carpeting back a little. You can run wires through a hole by the rear speaker, thats how I ran power wires to my amp.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The trim piece that runs along the door comes off. You have to pull up the center piece first with a screwdriver. The screws are hidden by that trim piece.


----------

